# Big In Japan



## Rooigevaar (5/8/19)

If you love Panama and Gringo, this one is for you. Launching soon!!!! Apples and Berries on our signature Ice. Its Big in Japan!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/8/19)

Big in Japan - song by Alphavile 84/85 
great hit in the army

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## zadiac (5/8/19)

Now you made me want to listen to the song. Searching........Found it! Ah, brings back memories...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (5/8/19)

zadiac said:


> Now you made me want to listen to the song. Searching........Found it! Ah, brings back memories...


only if it’s playing... in cars...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (5/8/19)

lesvaches said:


> only if it’s playing... in cars...



Got headphones on. Sounds good.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (7/8/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/19)

Rooigevaar said:


>



OOH the days we were young and beautiful , now...
we're only beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## M.Adhir (7/8/19)

x1 ?

To the juice, and the original track, not the 2000's pop version !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

